# "Tracciolino" befahrbar?



## vfsol (12. April 2006)

Hallo werte IBC-Gemeinde,

wir werden über Ostern kurzentschlossen zum Comer See düsen und haben u.a. vor, den "Tracciolino" von Codera bis Casten (liegt nordöstlich oberhalb von Novate Mezzola bzw. Verceia) unter die Stollen zu nehmen.

Wir sind diesen Supertrail  bereits 1999 gefahren und haben leider von Erdrutschen/Sperrungen gehört - hat jemand von Euch halbwegs aktuelle Erfahrungswerte?

Hoffentlich bald schneefreie Trails wünscht Euch

Volker


----------



## vfsol (13. April 2006)

Hmm... - war da wirklich noch keiner?

Weiß jemand zufällig ein "Wandererforum" - vielleicht gibt's da Infos?

Viele Grüße

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (13. April 2006)

So als Tipp. Es soll sowas wie Suchmaschinen geben, z.B. Tracciolino

Der Weg scheint leider schwer gelitten zu haben.


----------



## vfsol (13. April 2006)

Hi old man,

danke für die Links - die hab' ich schon vor meinem Posting hier im Forum gefunden - habe die Hoffnung, das es hier vielleicht aktuellere Infos gibt...

Ciao Volker


----------



## Carsten (18. August 2013)

Ich war vor zwei Wochen dort. Nachdem der Trail 2010 problemlos befahrbar war und in einigen Magazinen und Büchern beschrieben wurde hat sich einiges geändert:

der Schotterweg ab Verceia wurde bis oben hin ausgebaut. Man kommt also jetzt fahrend bis zum Gleis:





Der schöne Picknickplatz im Wald ist ziemlich platt, große Bäume gefällt und den Schotterweg drum rum gebaut.
Am Gleis neue Schrauben, neue Barrieren, Verbotschilder. Der Weg darf weder begangen noch befahren werden. Wir sind erst nach rechts bis zum Stausee, dann nach links ca. 2 km. Vor dem großen Tunnel sind wir dann einem Zug begegnet (so ne kleine gelbe Grubenbahn mit einer Lock+ 1 Wagon). 
Wir wurden freundlich aber bestimmt zur Umkehr gezwungen. Privato, Verboten etc.
Sind dann zum Rifugio Frasnedo hoch (30 min Schieben und Tragen).
Dort hat man uns eine Bikekarte gegeben, wo der Tracciolino noch als Tour drauf ist. Zudem eine Route über den Stausee und weiter den Berg hoch (haben wir vor Ort nicht gesehen, vermutlich Schiebestück). Ist bis Lavazzo auf 1560 m eingezeichnet.
Abfahrt war echt nett, auch der Trail, der die Auffahrt immer wieder kreuzt ist echt Sahne. 
Hätte gerne den Trail nach San Giorgio probiert, aber da sind wir nicht mehr hin gekommen.
Hat wer Infos?


----------



## MATTESM (18. August 2013)

ich habe die Verbotsschilder auch gesehen, sie aber erstmal für eine versicherungstechnische Absicherung gehalten, nachdem die Region jahrelang die Werbetrommel für den Weg gerührt hat. Habe nun mal in der Gegend angefragt was derzeit der Stand der Dinge ist und poste sobald ich info habe. Denke / befürchte dass hier Versicherung und touristischer Benefit nicht im Einklang mit den Eignern des Weges laufen und man nun das Spiel spielt das wir ja auch von anderen Regionen kennen. Wir werden sehen... 
..m..


btw... die Region promotet den Weg nachwievor  -  ob Hotels oder APT (Tourismusverband)... 
z.B. http://www.valchiavenna.com/it/sport-e-attivita/Tracciolino-in-mountain-bike.html


----------



## Carsten (18. August 2013)

ich nehme an, die wollen die Bahn aus irgend welchen Gründen (touristische Nutzung, Baumaßnahmen, Reparaturen am Weg oder Staudamm) wieder nutzen. Wenn den in den engen Tunnels Biker und Bahn aufeinander treffen wird´s zu gefährlich nehme ich an.
Die Herren sahen aus wie ne offizielle Delegation, sind ein Stück gefahren, rum gestanden, wieder eingestiegen, weiter gefahren, wieder ausgestiegen. Wir haben gewartet und gehofft dass sie wieder abdampfen, aber es hat uns denn doch zu lange gedauert...zudem wollten wir uns nicht ein zweites Mal zur Umkehren auffordern lassen müssen...

Danke für die info, ich hab mal ne mail hingeschickt und nachgefragt


----------



## MATTESM (20. August 2013)

Zwischenmeldung: 
Mail vom Direktor der TourismusOrganisation Chiavenna: 
Der Weg ist seit Jahren Bestandteil des touristischen Angebots  -  derzeit läuft ein Projekt, ihn so zu sichern, dass er auch als offizieller Sentiero ausgeschrieben werden darf (versicherungstechnisch). Offensichtlich dienen die Verbotsschilder derzeit der haftungsrechtlichen Absicherung der verantwortlichen Gemeinde(n). Man habe auch Meldungen bekommen dass vereinzelt Wanderer (oder Biker) angehalten worden seien und sei am klären wer hier überhaupt anhält  -  wohl Arbeiter, die derzeit ihre Arbeit oben verrichten. Es würden auch Wasserleitungen derzeit instand gesetzt  -  auch hier kann es evt. sein dass die daran arbeitenden keine Passanten durchlassen wollten. 

Man habe bereits eine Anfrage an die Organisation geschickt, die die Wege im Valchiavenna wartet (CAI?... wurde nicht näher spezifiziert) und sobald von dort eine Antwort käme würde ich diese bekommen. Da ich angekündigt habe in ca. 2 Wochen mit einer etwas größeren Gruppe (bzw 2 kleinen) den Tracciolino fahren zu wollen wird man sich bemühen hier eine konkrete Antwort der Passierbarkeit herbei zuführen. 

Mehr sobald mehr kommt. 
Klar dass das Hotel in Verceia mir sofot geanwortet hatte dass der Traccio für jeden und jederzeit offenstünde. Man liegt ja an dessen Einstieg 

Grüße 
Mathias


----------



## Carsten (20. August 2013)

Sehr schön. Habe auch was in der Richtung als Antwort bekommen. Hatte an dem Tag wohl einfach Pech. eine Woche später waren andere Biker problemlos auf dem Trail. Open Trails!


----------



## Biking_Flow (21. August 2013)

MATTESM schrieb:


> Man habe bereits eine Anfrage an die Organisation geschickt, die die Wege im Valchiavenna wartet (CAI?... wurde nicht näher spezifiziert) und sobald von dort eine Antwort käme würde ich diese bekommen.



 @Matthias, das sind gute Neuigkeiten - danke fürs Nachfragen und Teilen der Information! Wollte dieses Jahr nämlich auch mal gerne noch zum Tracciolino...


----------



## MATTESM (23. August 2013)

So, soeben kommt die offizielle Mitteilung zum Tracciolino.

DERZEIT IST ER DURCH EINE MURE nach dem 7.Tunnel verschüttet und UNPASSIERBAR (gerade erst passiert).

Zukünftig ist alles geregelt. Die Straße wird  -  ob man das nun gut findet oder nicht  -  bis zum Einstieg bis Ende des Jahres fertig gestellt sein. Der Tracciolino wird zu Beginn des kommenden Jahres nochmals zusätzlich gesichert und ist dann als offiziell für jeden begeh- und befahrbarer Weg unter Verwaltung der Gemeinden geöffnet. Auch der Berg an sich wird soweit möglich gesichert um Murenabgänge wie die aktuelle möglichst zu vermeiden. 

Alles gut also  -  bis auf die Tatsache dass wir kommende Woche nun offensichtlich nicht durchkommen. 

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (23. August 2013)

Na ja, so ne mure (wenn mal trocken) ist mit dem Bike meist kein überwindbares Hindernis. Ansonsten probiert doch mal den weg über den Stausee nach Frasnedo und die Abfahrt nach San Giorgio. Besagte Karte gerne per Mail (bitte pm schicken)...unf ich hätte Interesse an nem GPS Track. danke


----------



## Carsten (24. August 2013)

Hier noch die offizielle Antwort:

_I checked with the authorities how is the situation now and for the incoming months.

Due to a small mountain rock fall after tunnel n.7 now the Tracciolino is closed. This happened yesterday.
It will be closed for some days.
Myself and the Major of the municipality will go up next week to check the situation.

Up to the end of this year the Tracciolino will be under the responsability of the Hidropower company Edison.
So when they have workers on the track, they will not authorize the MTB to pass.
This is why they stop you.
When no workers are there, even if it is unofficially, the MTB can go through.
So now to pass is a matter of luck.

This situation is because it is agredd that within the end of the year the Tracciolino will go
under the responsability of the municipality and then it will be open to everybody.
The Hidropower company has become more strict on the transit rules on these last months when
they are responsible.

In early spring there will be maintenance works and protection works to make the Tracciolino safer
and to avoid that rockfalls (like the one of yesterday) will be a danger for tourists.
This works have already been projected and financed so we are sure that will be realized spring next year.
Since the works will be made by the municipality the transit will anyway be possible and allowed.

The local road that reaches the Tracciolino going up from Verceia is currently made longer and 
reach up the rails and it will be possible
to go up with cars paying a ticket that can be bought at the bars in Verceia.
This road works will be completed within the end of November.

I will keep you updated about the program I wrote above about.

With best regards
Federico_

...hört sich doch mal ganz gut an


----------



## transalbi (24. August 2013)

Ich will den Tracciolino Ende September fahren und werde dann berichten.

Albi


----------



## MATTESM (3. September 2013)

Zurück und Infos von vor Ort. 
Die TATSÄCHLICHE Geschichte ist wie so oft eine noch andere. Ja, die Mure / den Steinschlag hat es gegeben, aber davon sieht man nichts mehr. Das Projekt, den Weg zu sichern und in die Verantwortung der Gemeinden / der Region zu geben gibt es auch, das wird bis 2014 umgesetzt. 
ABER: Auslöser der derzeitigen Unruhe vor Ort ist vor allem, dass vor ca. 4 Wochen ein Biker zu Sturz kam (verletzt überlebte), und die Betreiber des Weges verklagte. Und damit hatten diese nur noch die Möglichkeit, sich durch Sperrung gegen mögliche weitere Klagen zu versichern. Mittlerweile hat man vor Ort viel geredet und offensichtlich eine Art stilles Abkommen getroffen. Offiziell ist und bleibt der Weg gesperrt. Auch in den Bars in Verceia bekommt man dies gesagt. Der normalerweise und bis dato offene Baken ist unten und versperrt. Auf dem Weg haben wir einen offiziellen von der Hydrofirma getroffen (die den Weg bis dato verwaltet), gute Kontakt, Aufforderung von seiner Seite langsam und vorsichtig zu fahren. Italienisch hat hier sehr geholfen   

Viele Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Carsten (3. September 2013)

Das übliche Dilemma. Es passiert was und man sucht einen Schuldigen. Darunter leiden müssen dann kollektiv alle Anderen. Schade, eigentlich solle outdoor grundsätzlich gelten: Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr und Eltern haften fur Ihre Kinder...
Danke für die Infos.


----------



## ND1971 (3. September 2013)

da stand schon 2011 ein schild...wie kommt man da auf die idee, jemanden zu verklagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## O'Chris (28. September 2013)

Super Infos, danke Kollegen. Ich bleib dran, will den Weg nächstes Jahr machen.


----------



## transalbi (28. September 2013)

Ich war letzte Woche dort zusammen mit Tomek (auf Bild), am Montag. Kein Problem. Auffahrt bis Einstieg nun möglich.
Offiziell stehen die Schilder nach wie vor dort und sie sollten nach meiner Meinung auch stehen bleiben. Outdoor heißt Eigenverantwortung, so sollte das auch gehandhabt werden.






Albi


----------



## bikeritzel (18. Juli 2014)

Hallöle in die Runde,
nach den zahlreichen Vorberichten und immer wieder alternierenden Meldungen um die Befahrbarkeit des Tracciolino, sind wir letzte Woche Freitag (11.7.14) zum Tracciolino hochgestrampelt.
....und, der Weg war gesperrt (siehe Bild) - Schaaaadeeeeee! :-(
Schon bei der Auffahrt waren immer wieder Computer geschriebene Ausdrucke, dass der Weg seit Ende Mai 2014 gesperrt ist.
Die Sperrung beginnt gleich nach dem Wartungs-und Versorgungshaus mit dem Materiallift. Die Absperrung ist wirklich solide gemacht (einbetonierte Stahlkonstruktion + Holzverstrebung + Fangnetz)
Zum Stausee zu kommen ist kein Problem, aber Obacht - Die Bahn kommt! 
Nach Aussagen einer Hotelchefin im Ort unten, soll der Tracciolino nur noch eine Woche gesperrt bleiben - konnten wir leider nicht mehr prüfen - mussten wieder nach Hause um Geld zu verdienen...
Eine kleine Entschädigung war die abwechslungsreiche Abfahrt auf dem Trail, der die Auffahrt mehrmals kreuzt. 





VG
Andy

Enjoy the Ride!


----------



## Carsten (18. Juli 2014)

OK, das ist noch deutlicher als vor einem Jahr. Trail neben Auffahrt ist jedenfalls auch geil und nach Frasnedo hoch lohnt auch.


----------



## clemson (12. Mai 2015)

gibt es da einen neuen Stand der Dinge?


----------



## Carsten (12. Mai 2015)

in der aktuellen BIKESPORT ist de Tour wieder mal drin...ansonsten hilft nur vor Ort nachfragen oder probieren


----------



## clemson (12. Mai 2015)

Danke @Carsten ...mal schaun ob ich es das lange Wocheende mit einbaue...gibt aber ja genug anderes in der Ecke


----------



## enforce (15. Mai 2015)

der Weg ist offiziell noch gesperrt da die Bauarbeiten immer noch nicht beendet sind. Ein Befahren ist trotzdem problemlos möglich - bis auf eine Stelle ist alles mit einem neuen Zaun gesichert. Gestern waren das Verhältnis von Bikern und Wanderern ca 20:1
Wenn man die technisch schwierige Abfahrt nach Mezzola nimmt, schwirrt auf dem oberen Gehöft eine nette alte Dame umher, die uns mit Polizei etc im Tal gedroht hat. War dann aber keine Streckenwacht im Tal vorzufinden


----------



## Carsten (15. Mai 2015)

meinst Du die Treppenorgie ganz hinten, die ich Dir empfohlen habe?


----------



## enforce (15. Mai 2015)

Nein, die Abfahrt weiter vorn, wo man am Steinbruch raus kommt. Ca 50-60 Switchbacks mit S2 Niveau. VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (15. Mai 2015)

Die fehlt mir noch, wir wurden vor zwei Jahren an der Weiterfahrt gehindert...


----------



## gnss (26. September 2016)

War jemand in diesem Jahr da? Hat sich etwas geändert?


----------



## martinos (27. September 2016)

gnss: worauf ist die Frage bezogen? Auf die allgemeine Befahrbarkeit oder auf die "Treppenorgie"?

zum Tracciolino:
Ich war dieses Jahr mehrfach dort: Tracciolino ist inzwischen aus meiner Sicht vollständig ausgebaut und abgesichert. Im Frühjahr waren die kleineren Tunnels noch unbeleuchtet. Im August sind auch die kleineren Tunnels fast vollständig mit Bewegungsmeldern ausgestattet worden und somit beleuchtet. Beleuchtung mitnehmen macht trotzdem Sinn, denn einige Lichtbänder waren ausgefallen und dann ist es schon ein ziemlicher Blindflug.

Der Weg ist komplett abgesichert und erneuert worden, so dass nicht mehr sonderlich viel passieren kann.

Ab Codera ist der Weg offiziell gesperrt und wird vermutlich auch nicht mehr für Biker wiederhergestellt werden - aber das ist nur ne Vermutung meinerseits. Vielleicht wird da ja auch irgendwann nochmal was gemacht, aber aktuell sieht es nicht danach aus.


----------



## gnss (27. September 2016)

Vielen Dank, meine Frage bezog sich auf die Befahrbarkeit.


----------



## freetourer (28. September 2016)

Wir sind den Tracciolino diesen Sommer auch gefahren.

Tolle Tour - ist mal wirklich was anderes.

Der Tracciolino ist ja wirklich easy zu befahren - die Geländer vermitteln auch Personen, die ausgesetzte Stellen nicht mögen, sehr viel Sicherheit. Und das Gelände an sich ist ja easy.

Beleuchtung funktionierte lediglich im langen Tunnel, den Rest mussten wir mit der Lampen-App am Handy machen.

Der Trail, den man auf dem Schotterweg bergauf kreuzt, ist ja teilweise recht knackig und wird nach unten hin zunehmend schwerer. Für mich eigentlich genau richtig - meine Freundin musste leider recht viel schieben.

Eigentlich wollten wir den Tracciolino nicht auch noch zurück fahren, am Abzweig nach Codera hatten wir 2 Bikergruppen getroffen, die uns davon abgeraten haben nach Codera weiterzufahren und von da aus den Weg zum Lago di Mezzola runter zu nehmen. - Wie ist der Weg denn so einzustufen?

Der Weg runter nach S.Giorgio wäre eine Alternative? - Welche Schwierigkeit erwarten einen dort?


----------



## martinos (6. Oktober 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wir sind den Tracciolino diesen Sommer auch gefahren.
> 
> Tolle Tour - ist mal wirklich was anderes.
> 
> ...



Beleuchtung: ich war zuletzt im August dort, da hat fast alles funktioniert. Allerdings kann da schnell mal was kaputtgehen, wenn ein Stein irgendwo draufdengelt oder so.

Trail Schotterweg: da suche ich auch noch ne Alternative. Als Schlusspunkt eines Alpencrosses ist der den meisten zu heftig. Ist dann aber auch schade, wenn man auf Schotter / Teer die Höhenmeter wieder vernichten muss.

Codera / S. Giorgio: meines Wissens sind beide Strecken nicht MTB-empfehlenswert. Hab mir das aber nur sagen lassen, bin beide noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## starlit (7. Oktober 2016)

ab Minute 2.10: die Mullattiera nach San Giorgio:







ab Minute 5.45: der Weg von Codera hinunter nach Novate:


----------

